# Metro 2033



## soumo27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Started with 2033. Amazing Graphics.  Playing on DX 9 . Texture quality Very High.

Should I switch to DX 11?


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^
What resolution...?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

1366 by 768

for now I am  getting avg. 35 fps around... minimum drops around 20. max around 50 or so...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I have only done till Chapter 3...
my bro has completed it (2033) & says its a really awesome game.
when I have time I'll complete it for sure..
also he told me to play with Headphones for soundeffect


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^Playing Chapter 2. The game is awesome. Facing problems with the gas mask thing. Dying due to suffocation many a times.


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^
You will have to scavenge places and people, to keep a large supply in your kitty. They are important.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



soumo27 said:


> ^^Playing Chapter 2. The game is awesome. Facing problems with the gas mask thing. Dying due to suffocation many a times.



Unless you are on Ranger difficulty, I didn't find myself suffocating in normal mode.

On ranger mode without reticle I am stuck at the city wherein my gas mask runs out and there are lots of those nosalies like creatures summoning others too.


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^
Is that when you enter the city via a gate. And jump across to a building. With the gas mask on.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



asingh said:


> ^^
> Is that when you enter the city via a gate. And jump across to a building. With the gas mask on.



Yeah, it's the first time you go on surface. Guess I need to be fast and restart the chapter.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Well switched to DX 11 from DX 9 and I'm getting some crap lines all over the screen. I wonder whats wrong.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Metro 2033 Discussion Thread!!*

Created due to Ethan_hunt's request, keep your Metro 2033 discussions here, tell us about your blood curling experiences, the alternate ending and more.

I'll start this again maxed out as soon as I am done with FNV, so guys, start playing this gem again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 20, 2011)

First off, My honest apologies for failing at moving posts and merging threads. Thanks to tkin for creating a new thread. 

I'm currently on the 4th chapter right now and the game's is dam atmospheric. I'm ditching the stealth way and going in all guns blazing. Any tips on what to purchase from the market? So far I have only purchase a scoped revolver and nothing else.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 20, 2011)

I only get to purchase medikits from the market.....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Any tips on what to purchase from the market? So far I have only purchase a scoped revolver and nothing else.



Don't be reckless while buying guns you will have to throw of your guns once you find a better one and you can't get it back. If you want to buy, you should buy a magnum and shotgun. But don't buy the guns with air pellets.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

Buy guns with heavy load power. Meaning shot guns. Pellet ones do jack to to the enemies. Plus they continue to rush you and melee. Heavy fire power pushes them far, and the subsequent shot kills them to the ground. Enemies are difficult and fast in this.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> First off, My honest apologies for failing at moving posts and merging threads. Thanks to tkin for creating a new thread.
> 
> I'm currently on the 4th chapter right now and the game's is dam atmospheric. I'm ditching the stealth way and going in all guns blazing. Any tips on what to purchase from the market? So far I have only purchase a scoped revolver and nothing else.


Try to save up and get a good rifle first, no need to get shotguns cause they can be found ingame, also you can find the arrow gun later in the war level(forgot name).

PS: Are you going for the alternate ending? Get it man, really exciting.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 20, 2011)

I got Shotguns during standard battles with Humans. So didn't need to purchase any, yet. Should I sell any of my military grade ammo?

@tkin: I'm not sure how to get the alternate ending. So just going with the flow.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey ethan, I do not think you can "sell" millitary grade ammo (the green 5.56mm NATO rounds).

To get alternate the ending you will need to make the right choices when you play.

For example, if a kid asks for a bullet, you give him one.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I got Shotguns during standard battles with Humans. So didn't need to purchase any, yet. Should I sell any of my military grade ammo?
> 
> @tkin: I'm not sure how to get the alternate ending. So just going with the flow.


As extreme gamer said, but that's not all, listening to your companions, following orders, freeing captives, also help with alternate ending.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> @tkin: I'm not sure how to get the alternate ending. So just going with the flow.



Listen to the dark ones.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 21, 2011)

Gotcha! I have done all the right deeds till now, or at least I think I did. There was a point, pretty early in the game, when a hooker tried to pull a fast one on me. I reloaded my checkpoint, before I got robbed off my ammo (or so I assume). 

Any-hoo, reached the 5th chapter now. I have ran out of my gas mask filters in the 'Outpost' level of the 4th chapter. Need to refill them now. Are there anymore sections when we visit the surface?


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2011)

^^yes the epilogue


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 23, 2011)

Completed the game a few minutes back. I'm a bit confused about the last section of the game. But the loved the whole game. It was extremely atmospheric and good in terms of horror elements. A lot of detailed attention was provided to the post-apocalyptic setup. It's weird how Artyom spoke during loading scenes and chose to give the silent treatment during the game. I'm glad I played it on the 360. The visuals were stunning and the frame rates were consistent throughout. My current rig would have begged for mercy, if asked to max out this game. Definitely looking forward to it's sequel now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Gotcha! I have done all the right deeds till now, or at least I think I did. There was a point, pretty early in the game, when a hooker tried to pull a fast one on me. I reloaded my checkpoint, before I got robbed off my ammo (or so I assume).
> 
> Any-hoo, reached the 5th chapter now. I have ran out of my gas mask filters in the 'Outpost' level of the 4th chapter. Need to refill them now. Are there anymore sections when we visit the surface?



there are robbers in this game...


In 3rd chapter where I met a guy in a hotel during the chat cutscene I saw a Hot babe passed by me..the after the cutscene I tried to find her but failed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Now in Chapter 4.3...
some levels i had to retry coz of toughness & low ammo...

Q:How to Charge Night Vision Googles?


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> In 3rd chapter where I met a guy in a hotel during the chat cutscene I saw a Hot babe passed by me..the after the cutscene I tried to find her but failed



You can find her but do not go for her


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 1, 2011)

When I began the game, I was advised strongly on saving ammo. By the end of the game, I had so much ammo that I could start World War III.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> When I began the game, I was advised strongly on saving ammo. By the end of the game, I had so much ammo that I could start World War III.


Same thing happened to me in the game and also in RE5 and Fallout 3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> When I began the game, I was advised strongly on saving ammo. By the end of the game, I had so much ammo that I could start World War III.



Credit me some of the ammo..I am in need of those...


----------



## max_007 (Aug 1, 2011)

superb game


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I got stuck somewhere in Chapter 4: War. There are hoards of enemies, and so distant save points.  Overall The Graphics of the game is the best that I have ever seen...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Overall The Graphics of the game is the best that I have ever seen...


 even the object detailing....also sound

I really like the smoke effect under light & fog effect


----------



## coolgame (Aug 13, 2011)

only thing bugging me is the sound he makes after putting on the gas mask


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah^^

That Khan Level is damn scary; especially the hallucinations...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> yeah^^
> 
> That Khan Level is damn scary; especially the hallucinations...



once u get to Library then it becomes more creepy...


Btw I m on Level D6 so almost on the verge of completion 



soumo27 said:


> yeah^^
> 
> That Khan Level is damn scary; especially the hallucinations...



yeah...an element of horror is there in this game...
it will be a helll if it really happens in real life like in calendar year 2033...
& u r alone survivor going thru this conditions


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 13, 2011)

Atlast Completed Chapter 4 and now in Chapter 5 Hope...Back again in Moscow..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally completed this game...& it was an amazing experience playing it...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

Struck On the library level playing @1440X900 Dx9 how to avoid or kill those apes they go away & again come back manage to kill 3 but they r everywhere


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Struck On the library level playing @1440X900 Dx9 how to avoid or kill those apes they go away & again come back manage to kill 3 but they r everywhere



u can kill them with golden bullets...  takes 6~8 bullets 
& more with normal bullets...


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2011)

lol @ apes


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 20, 2011)

apes in the library?  I didnt see any


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> apes in the library?  I didnt see any



arrey yarr those monsters in depository level called librarians


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh I guess u mean those snake like things hanging from the wall...??

I just passed them in my last playthrough...just run past them to avoid them.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Oh I guess u mean those snake like things hanging from the wall...??
> 
> I just passed them in my last playthrough...just run past them to avoid them.



then probably u will get them now best of luck


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> arrey yarr those monsters in depository level called librarians



Confront them, don't move back, stand still. Maintain safe distance.

When they move closer and growl then step back few steps.

They will leave when they realize that you are not threatening their territory.

Remember, don't ever show you back to them.

You can easily avoid them by using this strategy (except for black colored aggressive kind).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 20, 2011)

> Oh I guess u mean those snake like things hanging from the wall...??



no.

they come when you move in a bit deeper.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> Confront them, don't move back, stand still. Maintain safe distance.
> 
> When they move closer and growl then step back few steps.
> 
> ...



wow man
never knew this stuff
I was  almost crying after many failed attempts to kill them


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> wow man
> never knew this stuff
> I was  almost crying after many failed attempts to kill them


how could you not know?

Miller tells you how to handle them...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

black apes were imported from africa...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2011)

All this hype about the Librarians and nothing cam out of it. You just need 2 head-shots from your shotgun and bam, they're as good as roadkill. May be I was expecting to be way more intimidating.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> All this hype about the Librarians and nothing cam out of it. You just need 2 head-shots from your shotgun and bam, they're as good as roadkill. May be I was expecting to be way more intimidating.


Not in Ranger hardcore man.

even the autoshottie needs 6 head-shots to kill it.

throwing knives are also very effective.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 22, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> All this hype about the Librarians and nothing cam out of it. You just need 2 head-shots from your shotgun and bam, they're as good as roadkill. May be I was expecting to be way more intimidating.


what difficulty level ur playing
Thanks to Zangetsu & faun i combined both the strategies to clear that level


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2011)

Normal difficulty.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2011)

The initial Library level was easy,only 5-6 apes I think and most of them I avoided using the "stare down" technique.

The level after that where you go deeper down took me time to complete.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

Installed this yesterday.......loved the lighting effects,details and sound effects....played a little and liked it....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> All this hype about the Librarians and nothing cam out of it. You just need 2 head-shots from your shotgun and bam, they're as good as roadkill. May be I was expecting to be way more intimidating.



yup..but the sound effect of the game & voice of those apes (Grrrrrrrrr)
makes u feel to get out from there ASAP....

& two head-shots will take a good precision & timing....



mithun_mrg said:


> what difficulty level ur playing
> Thanks to Zangetsu & faun i combined both the strategies to clear that level



always  welcome




abhidev said:


> Installed this yesterday.......loved the lighting effects,details and sound effects....played a little and liked it....



this game is really amazing...totally different than other FPS games


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 22, 2011)

about audio.

The audio of the game is very involving. A damn fine job.

I have heard better orchestra music(crysis 2, transformers live action films etc) but environmental sounds were very very good.

I liked how you could hear both radio and local voices of NPCs up close. really gave you a sense of positional depth. 
they should have implemented bokeh DOF(DX11 only) in a better manner, and gun sounds and bullet hits were underwhelming. even Crysis 2 does a terrible job at DOF.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 22, 2011)

i crossed the library level easily....not that difficult..

Now in Chapter 6 - D6


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too the start of the D6 level is really creepy this game is ought to be one of the toughest i played


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

M stuck at the level where my gas mask goes out of oxygen and those creatures are all over the place.....also its too smoky all around and these creatures just come running over you....damn!!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> M stuck at the level where my gas mask goes out of oxygen and those creatures are all over the place.....also its too smoky all around and these creatures just come running over you....damn!!!



which level always explore a little u will find extra ammo/filters etc. i did never ran out of filters till D6 also replace ur mask if it has got a little damge as soon as u find a new


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> M stuck at the level where my gas mask goes out of oxygen and those creatures are all over the place.....also its too smoky all around and these creatures just come running over you....damn!!!



don't keep using Gas Mask always..use them when outside in snow or near poisonous gas amoeba plants.u will know when artyom makes noise like difficulty in breathing...just like an asthma patient...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm...will try it again....but those creature are all over maaan....


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 28, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/tiZib.jpg

In CHapter 7....WatchTower... 

Update:- Completed the game but got the default ending....  Anyone here who got the alternate ending??


----------



## tkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I did.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Update:- Completed the game but got the default ending....  Anyone here who got the alternate ending??



I also got the default ending so 
here is what I did ..


Spoiler



Watched the Alternate Ending in Youtube...


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 29, 2011)

lol, I too did the same.....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

add me in the list too btw i clicked a few snaps with FRAPS i will post them here soon


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

this game is awesome!! sounds and visuals are spot on! the effect with the headlight is mindblowing.

only thing which is out of place is that the nazis instantly know where once they see a dead body.. there is no "search" phase.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn good game. Classic presentation.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

damn good game. $hit made me jumpy..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Graphics are the best indoor graphics I have seen so far. I mean lightening effects are just awesome.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

the outdoor gfx ie on the snow and everything looks so superb I can just look at them for a long time but need to keep in mind the filter condition.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

the reflections on the hanging icicle are spot on!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> the outdoor gfx ie on the snow and everything looks so superb I can just look at them for a long time but need to keep in mind the filter condition.



No wonder this game can put any RIG on its knees.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

thw way the mask mists at the end of the filter life, FTW!!

plus, once the glass cracks in a fight, the refraction and broken view through the glass is absolutely phenomenal... wonder how this is gonna look on a wide screen LED  [gonna buy soon]


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 6, 2013)

What were the best stages/parts/chapter for you guys ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

still playing through, but to me, the whole game is appealing..

except the smaller version of the nosalites... damn they are fast..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 6, 2013)

Started  playing Metro 2033  this weekend.  I looks great so far.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Started  playing Metro 2033  this weekend.  I looks great so far.


System config? Make sure to play at DX11 maxed out(no aa) if you want to feel the beauty that is Metro.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> System config? Make sure to play at DX11 maxed out(no aa) if you want to feel the beauty that is Metro.



Why no AA ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Why no AA ??


Not everyone has your 7870CF


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not everyone has your 7870CF



Oh that. I thought some other reason was involved.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> System config? Make sure to play at DX11 maxed out(no aa) if you want to feel the beauty that is Metro.





tkin said:


> Not everyone has your 7870CF




me play all settings highest. me getting 70+ FPS  me no 7870CF


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> me play all settings highest. me getting 70+ FPS  me no 7870CF



your resolution is very low and its not even 720p that's why you are getting 70 fps...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

damn.. i was kinda hoping you would notice it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> damn.. i was kinda hoping you would notice it



I play at 1080p.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I play at 1080p.


Bravo 

Anyway I hate 16:9, for me it has to be 16:10


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

At what resolution you usually play then ?? And which monitor you use ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> At what resolution you usually play then ?? And which monitor you use ??


1680x1050, when I bought this monitor(Sammy T220) a 1080P monitor actually cost less, but as I said, I hate 16:9, and no 1920x1200 was available(budget was upto 20k).


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> 1680x1050, when I bought this monitor(Sammy T220) a 1080P monitor actually cost less, but as I said, I hate 16:9, and no 1920x1200 was available(budget was upto 20k).



Weird choice I must say. No offence.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Weird choice I must say. No offence.


I like my monitors 16:10, what can I say...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> System config? Make sure to play at DX11 maxed out(no aa) if you want to feel the beauty that is Metro.


i5 2500k  560ti @1080p.  I got mostly below 30fps with DX11 maxed out no AA  but I can take it so far. 
Does texture filtering lowers fps ?  I set it to minimum  the last time.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2013)

play at 900p.. little loss in clarity, but you will get a massive fps boost.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thw way the mask mists at the end of the filter life, FTW!!
> 
> plus, once the glass cracks in a fight, the refraction and broken view through the glass is absolutely phenomenal... wonder how this is gonna look on a wide screen LED  [gonna buy soon]



talking about HD res. going to play it on HD res. though I may use some complete save file to as don't have much time to play the game from the beginning ... the last time I played the game at 1280*1024 and tested the game at HD res. 



gameranand said:


> I play at 1080p.



^^ at everything maxed out do post some screenies


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure thing. I'll post the sceenshots when I install the game again.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

finished... a very VERY short game, abrupt ending.

but visuals, one of the best ever.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finished... a very VERY short game, abrupt ending.
> 
> but visuals, one of the best ever.


Did you get the alternate ending?


Spoiler



Where you don't kill the dark ones?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

no.. now i will


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Did you get the alternate ending?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



never heard of that before but thanks for posting anyway


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> never heard of that before but thanks for posting anyway


You have to do a specific series of tasks to get it, I printed out the guide back when I used a printer


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like i missed some of the tasks required  .. gonna have to do again.. later.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> You have to do a specific series of tasks to get it, I printed out the guide back when I used a printer



I did that for DAO.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

i did too.. 

when i sold the disc[PS3], the guy was delighted to have a "artifact/character guide" along with the box


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i did too..
> 
> when i sold the disc[PS3], the guy was delighted to have a "artifact/character guide" along with the box


But now I keep the guides on a tablet


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> You have to do a specific series of tasks to get it, I printed out the guide back when I used a printer



any link or source of that guide available ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> But now I keep the guides on a tablet



aah.. rich you 
i cache it in my head.. when it runs out of memory, i Alt+Tab out of game and load it up again  



topgear said:


> any link or source of that guide available ?



check ign/wikia


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> any link or source of that guide available ?



Wikia works best if that game has a wikia. Very detailed. I don't like IGN guides much.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

yep my DAO artifact/charac guide was from wikia


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't take off that gas mask no matter what.  The game is good but I can't play it more than one hour at a time.
@anirbandd:   btw your suggestion for 1600*900 works well, I get about 35 fps on average.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I can't take off that gas mask no matter what.



Yes you can.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> *I can't take off that gas mask no matter what.*  The game is good but I can't play it more than one hour at a time.
> @anirbandd:   btw your suggestion for 1600*900 works well, I get about 35 fps on average.



 you need to keep pressing down the mask key for a second. 

why cant you paly more than 1hr??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you need to keep pressing down the mask key for a second.
> why cant you paly more than 1hr??


Pressed down the key for some time / tapping the key several times  it doesn't work. I also tried changing the key binding & restarting levels but no luck.
I've looked it up, there are quite some results with people reporting this problem.

About the 1 hr thing, its just some thing with me with dark environment games, I begin to get headaches.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Then try reinstaling the game.


----------

